# GOODVIBES



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

hI GUYS,

I just got asked if anybody has heard from Goodvibes, so I'll pass on the request. He hasn't posted in a while and there is a story circulating that he may have passed away on his yak - last weekend.

Does anybody know anything about this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

I certainly hope there is no substance to that rumour :?: what supposedly happened??

Anyone able to put everyones mind at ease here????


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I've got rellies from Port Macquarie checking, and think they have Coffs contacts, and still waiting may take a while to get any answer if at all.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

not good news - hope he is well


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Very sad news for a young family and my condolances

Lets hope he his fishing calm seas now as a reward for a life of giving to his community

RIP Goodvibes


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sad to hear about Ray's death. It's amazing how precious life is and how quick we are at taking it for granted. That's why it is so important we don't get hung up on silly things in life and just live it to the fullest, as you don't know what's around the corner.
I propose we have some sort of trophy/competition named after Goodvibes. We have to look after our own.
My sincerest condolences go out to his family.  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

R.I.P GOODVIBES.......................................................................


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Rest in peace

GOODVIBES

Regards Russ


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Terrible news.......

And well before his time too it would seem, passing away at a relatively young age and leaving behind a wife and two children.

A good man who put back alot to the community, I'm sure he'll be sorely missed by many.

Very sad.......  RIP Goodvibes......


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

R.I.P Ray


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Rest in peace Goodvibes


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad indeed. Inspiring and caring for those lucky enough to encounter him, and getting stuck into enjoying the outdoors.....what a quality life. R.I.P. Ray and condolences to family.


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

I am very sadden to hear this news. It was Ray's posts about his Cobra PF and the fitting out of it that helped me in the decision to get one myself. I even stole some of his ideas as he was obviously a very innovative man. I am going to miss hearing about the exploits of another Cobra PF user. Sounds like Ray was a great mentor to our youth and will be greatly missed by the community. My sympathy goes out to all who miss Ray especially his wife Rosie, his children Tina and Scott.

Brian 
Cobra PF


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

RIP Ray


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Rest in peace Goodvibes.


----------



## shad (Sep 1, 2005)

:shock:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

RIP Goodvibes

Having only been here a short time and not knowing Goodvibes I decided to look up his posts. By the way he writes he certainly was a character and a very brave and knowledgable one at that.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Blaen, he was all of that and more mate. He like many of us that embrace kayak fishing had a genuine love of the water. He was always willing to share his considerable knowledge. The site will be significantly poorer with his absence.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Blaen said:


> Having only been here a short time and not knowing Goodvibes I decided to look up his posts. By the way he writes he certainly was a character and a very brave and knowledgable one at that.


Here's Goodvibes posts for anyone else that is interested.
http://www.akff.net/forum/search.php?search_author=goodvibes


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

RIP........Goodvibes


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I just had a look back through some of Ray's posts, he was truly generous with his knowledge, a great loss to the site. RIP


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

RIP Goodvibes. Your personality, spirit and love of the water live on in your posts. Go well.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Rest in Peace

Andy


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

RIP Goodvibes, Akff wont be the same without you


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Thoughts and condolences to his family, RIP Goodvibes


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I think HairyMick's sig is truly relevant here, with GoodVibes passing away while on the water:

"Life's journey is not to arrive at your 
grave safely in a well preserved body, 
but rather to skid in arse backwards and 
sideways, totally worn out, shouting..... 
'"...holy sh!t...what a ride...!"'


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

RIP Ray


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

VERY SAD INDEED ..........REST IN PEACE .........GOODVIBES


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

RIP-------goodvibes.


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

RIP - Goodvibes

Scupper


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Even though I wasn't close to Ray, that was tough just looking through his posts. Great and generous bloke with a real love for the water that so many of us here share. Deepest condolences to the the Babbage family and all those close to Ray.

Rest In Peace Mate


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, I echo everyones sentiments. A sad day indeed. RIP Ray

Lets just hope that he passed away whilst enjoying a great day out on the water and that during his paddle he hooked up to the biggest fish of his life! I'm sure he'll be telling fibs about 'the one that got away' to the big bloke upstairs!


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

This is very sad news. We have been busy and just catching up on the forum. With family down Coffs way Ray had in the past offered to take us on a local's tour of the kayak fishing grounds off Coffs.
Unfortunately we never got to take him up on his offer.

We'll have a beer for Goodvibes tonight, and suggest you all do the same.

Jake and Carmen


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

R.I.P Goodvibes.

Yakabe.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Goodvibes' posts though not as numerous as others were always very generous in his sharing of his wealth of information.

His name I expect will be held in memory as AKFF member no. 8 in our Members' listing.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

R.I.P. Goodvibes


----------

